# Proud of my foster NZ mama



## PattySh (Oct 14, 2010)

One of my NZ died when her kits were 2 weeks old. Not sure at all what happened not a mark on her. I put her 4 in with another NZ who only had four of her own  a week older and she accepted and is feeding them. Can't believe she took them. I took a chance because I am currently feeding 6 orphan cockapoo puppies round the clock as mom died during the birth. All six pups survived tho and are doing great on raw goats milk! They are now 3 weeks old. Couldn't handle more bottle babies right now. Very happy the doe took the babies! It's cute hers are Nz's and the foster ones are NZ/Californians so I can tell them apart with their black points.


----------

